# Mouse/cursor problem



## amsedelm (Aug 14, 2007)

My new mouse cursor is starting to move on it's own. For no reason it just starts slowly moving on it's own, either up/down, or left.right. Someone told me it could be a virus/trojan thing. But, others say it's a malfunctioning mouse. 
What do you guys think?
Thanks alot.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

I would say it's a "wonky" mouse - or maybe a bad mouse pad if it's an optical mouse. Have you tried another mouse?


----------



## amsedelm (Aug 14, 2007)

Not yet, but that's next. Just wondering if anyone's heard of a malware connection. WIll buy on etoday.
Thanks!
Spongey


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Try another pad. If it's an optical mouse - check there's no dust/dirt covering the lens.
I've heard of the "malware mouse" - but not behaving like this.


----------



## amsedelm (Aug 14, 2007)

How does the malware mouse behave?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm not sure - but AFAIK it "runs" around randomly. What mouse is it? Wireless? If so - are the batteries OK?


----------



## richie (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a mouse malware at the moment and can't get any help on it!
It does more than just move the mouse.
It opens , closes , minimizes and locks programs.
It moves folders and icons on the desktop.
It creates new documents.
It is a macro type thing. I can see the mouse cursor moving but I can't control it with my mouse. It fights back!!
It is changing it modus operandi each day!


----------



## bad_mouse (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a major mouse /pointing device problem.

It behaves in a way that makes me think it is not hardware-related.

This is on a Samsung X1 laptop running Win XP SP2. If I plug in an external USB mouse then this works fine untl the problem happens again. This laptop is made with a keyboard pointing stick but has no touchpad.

It's like this:
1. At the signon screen and for a few minutes after starting up, the mouse is dead in the water. The laptop pointing stick does not work at all.
2. After a few minutes the nmouse is suddenly available and responsive, all seems to work fine. (As if some piece of software has kicked in)
3. Suddenly the mouse pointer runs to bottom left corner of screen. If I use the real mouse I am battling against it, pushing the opposite way. Mouse may then suddenly decide to head upwards and stick at top of screen, although bottom left is the most common.
4. then it works fine for a while- say 5 - 30 mins, depending, then without warning it repeats number 3. or similar again.

I have tried a lot of googles, I've uninstalled the mouse and reinstalled the drivers. Every time I uninstall the mouse , by deleting it in device manager it reinstalls itself. The external normal USB mouse can be uninstalled and reinstalled and disabled but the embedded pointing device mouse does not. It stays permanently in Device manager even when deleted. 
I went through the registry manually and removed all traces of the mouse driver. I copied the keys for a standard microsoft mouse driver. Then I hit add/remove programs and the thing reinstalled. 

I can't use my laptop a lot nowadays because the *** mouse is doing this dive all over the place without warning. 
A lot of the time it is rock-solid, no diving or drift then all of a sudden it takes off as if someone is dragging it to the left and down. then after some time this stops dead.
This makes me suspect it is a software problem.
I've tried ad-aware and I am running spybot but it may have been installed after the problem started.
I've tried using Spy from the C++ SDK to see where the mouse messages are coming from (which window using process explorer) but the tool shows you the messages in the window receiving them, it does not show you which EXE is axctually generating them, which is a shame. 

Any advice would be very gratefully receicved. Samsung tech support said reinstall the driver, then reinstall windows, then if it is still a prolem they will look at it . I'm not keen to reinstall everything....


----------



## richie (Nov 2, 2007)

bad_mouse said:


> I have a major mouse /pointing device problem.
> 
> It behaves in a way that makes me think it is not hardware-related.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danielar (Nov 21, 2007)

Hmm, my mouse tends to move itself too, normally happens when I'm listening to base thumping techno, with both my stereos hooked up together, which means 3 subwoofers. The mouse just vibrates around on the screen. Any help on whats going on would be greatly appreciated 

^_^ Jokes, I know it's just the bass moving it.


----------



## bad_mouse (Nov 20, 2007)

richie said:


> bad_mouse said:
> 
> 
> > I This sounds similar to what I had. ....
> ...


----------



## bad_mouse (Nov 20, 2007)

Richie, if you read this then I would be very interested to know what software you are runningn - no-one else has had this problem except for you and me. I still have it - I'm workingt through some av stuff and this might help but in the meantime, this is what I have on my PC. Do you have any of this? (Maybe we can find a common package that caused it)

Visual Studio
Eclipse desktop
nortons antivirus
Samsung drivers, updated
samsung automatic update software
(I have a Samsung X1 laptop)
IE 
Ad-Aware
MSN
Wireshark

these are just some of them. Do you have samsung hardware as well? Did you update your drivers recently?


----------



## masterfridge (Jun 17, 2009)

hey... i also have the described problem with the wandering mouse... is there any solution?!?!?!? so far!?!? greets


----------

